# Magic Mountain, VT 3/20/2014



## Euler (Mar 21, 2014)

I awoke to an inch or two of gloppy, wet snow in Putney, foggy, low clouds, and a weather forecast that called for a chance of drizzle at Magic throughout the day.  I almost bagged the idea of skiing, but finally my good sense took over and I figured that for the Throwback Thursday price of $15 a person, what was there to lose by taking my kids over to check out the scene at Magic.

I made the right decision!  It was my 2nd time there and my kids' first visit.  We were all blown away by the amazing terrain!  I'd guess there was 6 inches of fresh up top...definitely not what anyone would describe as powder...really wet heavy snow.  It made you work to get the skis to turn quickly, but it was perfect for sticking to the hardback that lay underneath the fresh.

We began with a trip down Broomstick, at the bottom of which my son declared it the best riding day of the year!  Next we moved on to Sorcerer...pretty steep, we'll formed bumps, with the great coating of soft snow to keep it fun!  Goniff Glades, Witch to black, broomstick to magician....on and on....amazing day!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed but more importantly glad that the kids enjoyed it. When they are happy it makes the day that much more fun and easier to come back for another visit.


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice! Magic really is amazing. We will be there Saturday, looks like they got a bit more last night. Magician is worth poaching and one hell of a trail. Looking forward to Goniff this weekend.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> Nice! Magic really is amazing. We will be there Saturday, looks like they got a bit more last night. Magician is worth poaching and one hell of a trail. Looking forward to Goniff this weekend.



I will be up sometime in the late afternoon tomorrow... hopefully early enough to get a couple of runs in. I will look for you on the hill or worst case for a beer depending on how quickly you're getting out of there.


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I will be up sometime in the late afternoon tomorrow... hopefully early enough to get a couple of runs in. I will look for you on the hill or worst case for a beer depending on how quickly you're getting out of there.



Send me a text, Erika and I will stick around if you're there. Btw, Fullerton Inn sucked lol


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Will do. Alldepends on the time my son's lax scrimmage is done and I can grt on the road. Lol sorry it sucked there!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm heading out solo next week Thursday and Friday, planning to hit Magic at least one of those days. But if there is a storm Wednesday I'm going to chase the snow. Hopefully it pays off for Magic!


----------



## Nick (Mar 21, 2014)

all my best laid plans this year have gone to hell>I swear I won't miss the NEXT snowstorm! Unless it's next Friday as I have an exam for work I need to take.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> all my best laid plans this year have gone to hell>I swear I won't miss the NEXT snowstorm! Unless it's next Friday as I have an exam for work I need to take.



The best part about that statement is that it means we will have another storm as given your track record you WILL miss it but thank you for your selfless sacrifice so we can all enjoy!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2014)

Nick said:


> all my best laid plans this year have gone to hell>I swear I won't miss the NEXT snowstorm! Unless it's next Friday as I have an exam for work I need to take.





jrmagic said:


> The best part about that statement is that it means we will have another storm as given your track record you WILL miss it but thank you for your selfless sacrifice so we can all enjoy!



Hahahahah, thanks Nick! Meet me at Magic next Thursday, I'll msg your wife about getting sick or something that day ...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I will be up sometime in the late afternoon tomorrow... hopefully early enough to get a couple of runs in. I will look for you on the hill or worst case for a beer depending on how quickly you're getting out of there.



I will be down on Sunday with the wife and kids.  I would love to take a few runs with the ambassador of Magic Mt again!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I will be down on Sunday with the wife and kids.  I would love to take a few runs with the ambassador of Magic Mt again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Me too!!  Was thinking about hitting Magic tomorrow, but might hold off till Sunday... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I will be down on Sunday with the wife and kids.  I would love to take a few runs with the ambassador of Magic Mt again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Lol sounds good. More than happy to make some runs with ya. My kids will be there as well.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Me too!!  Was thinking about hitting Magic tomorrow, but might hold off till Sunday...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Let me know.   I'm not sure if I will be a great skiing partner since I will have either a 4 or 6 year old with me (my wife and I alternate..) when I ski!   My 6 year old can ski some if the good stuff, he's just not as fast!   Madmadworld world will be there, too.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2014)

Just confirmed, broham is down! So (God willing) we will be there on Sunday. One good thing about Magic not being a McResort, should be easy enough to take a run or two with you. I'll be wearing my red Spyder jacket with yellow trim and black pants, dark blue helmet with AZ sticker ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Just confirmed, broham is down! So (God willing) we will be there on Sunday. One good thing about Magic not being a McResort, should be easy enough to take a run or two with you. I'll be wearing my red Spyder jacket with yellow trim and black pants, dark blue helmet with AZ sticker ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Look for a PM!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Look for a PM!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Sweet! Will do. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Let me know.   I'm not sure if I will be a great skiing partner since I will have either a 4 or 6 year old with me (my wife and I alternate..) when I ski!   My 6 year old can ski some if the good stuff, he's just not as fast!   Madmadworld world will be there, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Kids are never a bother. Enjoy it while they want to ski with you. Besides if you recall I tweaked my knee so that sounds just my speed. Look forward to catching up to you and family and MMW Sunday.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Just confirmed, broham is down! So (God willing) we will be there on Sunday. One good thing about Magic not being a McResort, should be easy enough to take a run or two with you. I'll be wearing my red Spyder jacket with yellow trim and black pants, dark blue helmet with AZ sticker ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I will look for you. Yellow shell, blue pants, blue/purple twintips and a black helmet. Send be a on with ur# if want and I cab find you.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 21, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Kids are never a bother. Enjoy it while they want to ski with you. Besides if you recall I tweaked my knee so that sounds just my speed. Look forward to catching up to you and family and MMW Sunday.



I pm'd my # to you to make it easier to catch up Sunday.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

